# Raised pop up blinds?



## Klesak1

Has anybody hunted or have a pop up on a platform? I was thinking about maybe doing this. Seems like a good idea to get 10' off the ground or so to help with scent. Would like to know if anyone has em or has pics of them.


----------



## Cody C

Why not start with a tripod. Then put an actual floor on it and sides. You could either stop it at waist high or enclose the whole thing. 

We had a tripod that we built a frame around the top like a normal elevated blind. But instead of using wood and metal, we used PVC and camo cloth. That way it provided more cover and scent protection but was still light enough to move around with out being a hassle. Piece of carpet for a 'floor' if you want. 



Cody C


----------



## Trouthunter

TXPalerider elevated his popup...for scent and rattlesnake protection lol. I'm working on a platform for one of my popup blinds that is in a river bottom. This popup is set up in the same place every year.. When it's done I'll post pictures; right now it's too hot to work in the bottom.

It will help with scent, snakes and floods...if it ever rains again.

TH


----------



## Klesak1

Thanks for the info. I hunt in a tree blind at 18' up and I like how I don't have to worry about scent no matter which directions the wind blows with proper showering. I would like the freedom of movement and ease of filming and what not. But every time I sit in a pop up on the ground no matter how long it sits before I hunt I get busted I have deer come from every direction. So there is no favorable wind! I was thinking if I could maybe get 10' off the ground it would help? Like I said no matter what there will be deer downwind. I may just have to stick with my tree blind


----------



## Cajun Raider

Field and Stream magazine ran an article a year with pictures and step by step instructions on how to build a platform for a pop up blind.


----------



## whalerguy28

Here you go!!!

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=12k4ff5b7&.crumb=ObfKPb4I5M6&fr=yfp-t-900


----------



## wet dreams

Don't think being in the 'air' will keep the snakes away, found a 5' rat snake on the rafters of a stand that IS 10' to the floor. BTW thermal currents will take your scent UP in the morn and DOWN in the eve.


----------



## 10ERBETTER

I have rifle hunted out of an elevated pop-up with great success. They sell the tower as a kit that you can bolt together pretty easily.


----------



## texwake

Do any of you have any tripod cammo ideas? Ive been looking at the camillian camo system but I find it expencive. I want to start bow hunting out of a tripod but I dont want to be seen moving.


----------



## Txhunter87

i rifle hunt on a plat forum stand that instead of putting a tent on top i just rapped it in cama using pvc pipe to make the frame cheap and easy

as far as a trip pod, make sure you hide it well with in trees or thick brush so you are surrounded by whats around you, i find that to be better then wrapping myself up in camo wraps when i am bow hunting and if you can try a lock on stand i like those much more then the tri pods


----------



## Salty Dog

Get a set of Elevators and you can build one quick and easy. 4x4 legs, frame the floor with 2x6s. Plywood deck, brace the legs with 1x4s. Screw the blind to the base through the little skirt around the bottom of the blind.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide

I know that Big Game stands makes a platform designed for popups if you're loooking to buy one.

My only concern would be that the shooting windows would not be really conducive to shooting downward - if they aren't low enough, it would limit you on closer shots.

good luck! Post some pictures and how you like it, if you get it done.


----------



## capt.sandbar

We have one on our lease. It doubles as a deer blind and duck blind. We have a levee system to flood some timber, just missing a little (lotta) rain!!!


----------



## afishinman14

Just built one for this year. While its not 10' tall (only 3') it does get me off the ground. I'm hunting in mesquite so
I wanted to stay lower, below the skyline.

























































Mine is mainly elevated to shoot over
My hog panel feeder pen. But it is nice to get away from critters too. I used indoor/outdoor carpet from lowe's on the floor. It is mildew resistant. Didn't want to spend the $80 on elevators. Just use lag bolts (4 per corner) to attach the 4x4 legs. Only made it big enough to fit the blind because that's the biggest I could make it with one sheet of plywood. Tried to keep it cheap. But did use 3/4" plywood for the floor.


----------



## afishinman14

This is how I set up my tripods also. In thick, green cedars. And cut shooting windows. Stay as concealed as possible and try to make it so you cant see the tripod.


----------



## txdukklr

afishinman14 said:


> Just built one for this year. While its not 10' tall (only 3') it does get me off the ground. I'm hunting in mesquite so
> I wanted to stay lower, below the skyline.
> View attachment 641627
> 
> View attachment 641628
> 
> View attachment 641629
> 
> View attachment 641630
> 
> View attachment 641631
> 
> View attachment 641632
> 
> View attachment 641633
> 
> View attachment 641634
> 
> 
> Mine is mainly elevated to shoot over
> My hog panel feeder pen. But it is nice to get away from critters too. I used indoor/outdoor carpet from lowe's on the floor. It is mildew resistant. Didn't want to spend the $80 on elevators. Just use lag bolts (4 per corner) to attach the 4x4 legs. Only made it big enough to fit the blind because that's the biggest I could make it with one sheet of plywood. Tried to keep it cheap. But did use 3/4" plywood for the floor.


I did this times 4 for a few of my blinds. work great and they are simple, quick and durable.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Ever had problems with chiggers?? Worst I've ever been ate up is when I put my tripod in a cedar tree...



afishinman14 said:


> This is how I set up my tripods also. In thick, green cedars. And cut shooting windows. Stay as concealed as possible and try to make it so you cant see the tripod.
> View attachment 641643
> 
> View attachment 641644


----------



## TAMUscott

Looks great! No tree limbs to get in your way this time!


----------



## afishinman14

Rack Ranch said:


> Ever had problems with chiggers?? Worst I've ever been ate up is when I put my tripod in a cedar tree...


Guess well find out! None so far


----------



## koyhoward

No pictures, but I have my tripod back in a cedar tree too. I have a popup too, but sit in the tripod 75% of the time. I really like the idea that I'm not completely concealed. It adds a little something extra to hunting for me. Been doing it a long time though. My dad and I used to set two tripods up side by side and hunt. Started that when I was 9 years old. Been hunting out of one for the last 30 years now.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

texwake said:


> Do any of you have any tripod cammo ideas? Ive been looking at the camillian camo system but I find it expencive. I want to start bow hunting out of a tripod but I dont want to be seen moving.


I have found that using those burlap and synthetic camo screens are a waste of time on tripods. At best you get a season out of them and often they are transparent. the burlap stinks when new and by the time the scent is gone it is faded or rotten.

About 2 year ago I took several palm leaves from a regular saw Palm and cut the stem right where the palm starts to fan out. I stripped each palms blade in half up to the remaining stem. Stripping is not necessary but will make it look more like grass. I tied the stripped palm leaves hangng downward to the tripod frame and filled the gaps until covered.

Looks like hanging grass once the outer frame is covered. They last a very long time, they cover very well, and they look very natural. They do rustle a bit in the wind but it is a natural sound and does not really spook game.


----------



## texwake

Kitchen Pass said:


> I have found that using those burlap and synthetic camo screens are a waste of time on tripods. At best you get a season out of them and often they are transparent. the burlap stinks when new and by the time the scent is gone it is faded or rotten.
> 
> About 2 year ago I took several palm leaves from a regular saw Palm and cut the stem right where the palm starts to fan out. I stripped each palms blade in half up to the remaining stem. Stripping is not necessary but will make it look more like grass. I tied the stripped palm leaves hangng downward to the tripod frame and filled the gaps until covered.
> 
> Looks like hanging grass once the outer frame is covered. They last a very long time, they cover very well, and they look very natural. They do rustle a bit in the wind but it is a natural sound and does not really spook game.


Sounds like an awesome idea. I might just do that. I'm planning on attaching a self made canopy to give me some shade also. You have any pictures?


----------



## Kitchen Pass

texwake said:


> Sounds like an awesome idea. I might just do that. I'm planning on attaching a self made canopy to give me some shade also. You have any pictures?


I am sorry but it do not have any pictures at the moment. The palms also make really good shade - a problem the screens did not eliminate.

The way I saw it was if those things can hang dead for years on the tree they should perform the same from my blinds. It is best to use fresh cut green frawns if you plan to strip them to thinner blades. They all dry to a dead grass color.

Also not all all palms work as well. The mediterainian palms get brittle. The washatonian (common palm tree with the saw teeth down the stem) work the best.


----------

